# Short gun ??



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

There are a lot of posts currently on short guns with great feedback. Do people simply change to a short gun and use a lance and stubby lance or swap between a standard and short . 
Apologies if a dumb question but have some gift vouchers for my birthday and thought might treat the k10 to an upgrade 

Thanks in advance
Dom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbarn (Mar 2, 2019)

The gun for the car, windows, and other basic tasks, and even though there are nozzles for patio and other non car cleaning tasks, I use the regular lance for heavier duties.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

I’ve got a short gun recently and don’t think I will use the Nilfisk lance again tbh.....
Regards
Paul


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I think for really small cars they might be useful, but for anything else they look pointless.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I only use a lance for the patio/drive now. The short trigger is all I need for the car; I can blast off the whole roof from the rear of the car. If you find a short trigger isn't doing what you need for the car, your pressure washer is what's holding you back. There's no way my old Nilfisk could have given me the same usability with a short trigger that my Kranzle does. In summary, if you have a basic washer, you will likely need something with a lance. If you have a washer with a decent flow rate, the freedom a short trigger will give you will be a revelation.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks

I have a Kränzle k10 so plenty of flow hopefully .

I'm thinking of the below as a simple option, but open to suggestions / advice










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

I also have the Kranzel K10 with short trigger in your pic . 
For car washing the short gun is just perfect as it so nimble and easy to use and makes wheel arch work a doddle.
If I needed to wash a LWB sprinter or a truck the Lance is probably the best option .


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a short gun and the long lance; I find the short gun is brilliant for bodywork and associated bits, the lance I use for wheel wells and underbody extension, it also comes in very handy for garden and house duties.
I would definitely recommend getting a short gun, it will amaze you, it's easier to store.


----------



## upcoming (Jul 12, 2013)

I started a mobile valeting business and spent lots on a new kit + van etc. My new pressure washer came with a long gun and was not keen on investing anymore money until I started to get a good flow of customers. Anyway, after trying a short gun, I spent the 40 smacks and got one from IO Detail. Its deffo a must, hardly use the long gun, unless its for patios!


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I am not against spending a bit of money on something that will actually improve or make my detailing more efficient (my vessel or forced air to dry the car) but a short lance.. 

All these posts about them being a game changer... am I missing something? I've deliberated one for a while just because of the hype that surrounds them, £40 for less pressure, 4 little heads to potentially lose and from what I've read, if you don't secure them right fly off onto your paint. Have you had to buy new foam cannons/attachments to cater for the quick release fittings too? 

Do non-pros here often change between the angled nozzles, are people using their snow foam lances more than once in a detail to justify quick connect?!


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi

My choice of sticking with Kränzle products was to eliminate the above , no pressure Loss I hope ?? and my accessories so far are all Kränzle quick release so no extra expense .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Since getting a stubby gun, I only use the long standard lance for patio work, for washing cars even my big Zafira the stubby gun is soooo much better 

!!!IN MY OPINION!!!


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> Do non-pros here often change between the angled nozzles, are people using their snow foam lances more than once in a detail to justify quick connect?!


I generally just use a 40 degree nozzle but if I'm not doing a contact wash I just do snow foam and rinse off (then DI rinse) I will use a 25 degree nozzle.
I usually use the foam cannon twice, once for pre-wash and again for applying shampoo. So it would normally go like this:

Rinse off with 40 degree nozzle if pretty dirty (I don't always do this)
AG Spritzer by foam cannon
Rinse off with 40 degree nozzle
Adams Car Shampoo by foam cannon (contact wash)
Rinse off with 40 degree nozzle

Then DI Rinse but that isn't pressure washer.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I generally just use a 40 degree nozzle but if I'm not doing a contact wash I just do snow foam and rinse off (then DI rinse) I will use a 25 degree nozzle.
> I usually use the foam cannon twice, once for pre-wash and again for applying shampoo. So it would normally go like this:
> 
> Rinse off with 40 degree nozzle if pretty dirty (I don't always do this)
> ...


Fair enough so quick release probably saves you a little bit of time, albeit you'd need to store the fittings somewhere (which would be my undoing  )

For the average single foam and rinse process I can't see how this is a game changer.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Rian said:


> Since getting a stubby gun, I only use the long standard lance for patio work, for washing cars even my big Zafira the stubby gun is soooo much better
> 
> !!!IN MY OPINION!!!


Why is it sooo much better? Genuinely interested.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

atbalfour said:


> Fair enough so quick release probably saves you a little bit of time, albeit you'd need to store the fittings somewhere (which would be my undoing  )
> 
> For the average single foam and rinse process I can't see how this is a game changer.


I'm getting this set up for that exact reason:

https://www.directhoses.net/product...-fit-and-short-trigger-with-quick-fit-nozzles


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

atbalfour said:


> Why is it sooo much better? Genuinely interested.


Say you're cleaning the wheels, you've finished and you need to rinse them but your standard lance is about four foot long so you have to stand up to get far enough away, with the short gun you don't have to.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Mother-Goose said:


> I'm getting this set up for that exact reason:
> 
> https://www.directhoses.net/product...-fit-and-short-trigger-with-quick-fit-nozzles


Really good kit, fella...I have the 15m version and it works very well indeed.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

AndyQash said:


> Really good kit, fella...I have the 15m version and it works very well indeed.


Same here, it's a brilliant bit of kit. I haven't tried the extension piece yet as I find the short gun perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I have two triggers, one set up for direct connection to the hose. It’s invaluable when washing the cars in a single driveway of smaller space. When washing wheels they can be rinsed off easily as the short gun is so easy to handle, ditto for wheel arches.
The second trigger is connected to a 450mm handle and then either straight or angled lances onto that; or the snow foamer. Even using the snow foam bottle on the end of the short handle section feels unwieldy after the stubby gun.


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

The Kranzle large wond and lance are good for garden things but not ideal for the car. I have a MTM hydro gun M22 fittings with Kranzle quick disconnect system from the hose to gun. And a Kranzle 40 degree 4.0 quick disconnect for the nozzle. It’s been used 5 times at the most. It’s for sale. I upgraded to the mosmatic gun.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

garage_dweller said:


> Same here, it's a brilliant bit of kit. I haven't tried the extension piece yet as I find the short gun perfect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've gone for the exact same. I haven't used it yet but I can't see how the vario Lance end is that useful?

I've got to tease the old connector out of my foam lance too.


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

I have just bought one, could I live without it, yes. looks cool and gives good spray pattern.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I've just used mine for the first time; very impressed.

As stated by others - could you live without it? Yeah, definitely. It does make life easier though, it's far easier to control one handed, much easier getting in to tighter spots, you don't have to move from your position to use it either.

The biggest boon for me though was the 15m hose I got with it, now I don't have to move the PW round at all.


----------

